
Physics and the Demiurge – The Creator is not Omnipotent - bencollier49
http://www.bencollier.info/content/physics-and-demiurge-creator-not-omnipotent
======
michaelsbradley
I had the pleasure of attending a lecture last year given by Fr. Robert
Spitzer, S.J.[1], held at the Catholic Student Center next door to Washington
University in Saint Louis, Missouri, USA.

The lecture was a shortened presentation of the ideas explained in his recent
book _New Proofs for the Existence of God: Contributions of Contemporary
Physics and Philosophy_ [2].

Fr. Spitzer has recorded a number of videos presenting the same or related
ideas, which are freely available online[3].

For background on the "Abrahamic" concepts, from a Christian perspective,
there is a fine article[4] in the old Catholic Encyclopedia. As it was
authored circa 1913, it doesn't take into consideration developments in modern
physical cosmology or quantum mechanics, but is still a good resource.

A friend of mine told me about another author, Wolfgang Smith[5], who holds
that the conundrums involved in quantum mechanics are owing to "Cartesian
hangups", and goes on to argue that an ontology and metaphysics grounded in
Aristotle provide a kind of solution. He published a book[6] to promote those
ideas, but I've not read it myself so can't comment further.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Spitzer_(priest)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Spitzer_\(priest\))

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/New-Proofs-Existence-God-
Contributions...](http://www.amazon.com/New-Proofs-Existence-God-
Contributions/dp/0802863833/)

[3]
[http://www.magisreasonfaith.org/spitzer_videos.html](http://www.magisreasonfaith.org/spitzer_videos.html)

[4]
[http://oce.catholic.com/index.php?title=Creation](http://oce.catholic.com/index.php?title=Creation)

[5]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfgang_Smith](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfgang_Smith)

[6] [http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Enigma-Finding-Hidden-
Key/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Enigma-Finding-Hidden-
Key/dp/089385042X)

------
cconcepts
If you imagined it like a server - you have a huge amount of loading power on
the server and don't need compression there because its not needed. However,
if that server is to distribute information to lower powered entities
(laptops, phones and other web-enabled devices) it would need compression to
ease loading on those entities.....

Perhaps the "server" is omnipotent but hands out our reality compressed so
that we can at least begin to grasp it....?

------
kremlin
I'm not entirely sure the wave function _does_ collapse; any Many Worlders on
HN?

------
Demiurge
I do have to concede on this.

